# Why do I hurt



## ithurts (Oct 11, 2011)

Have just found this thread as I am having too much joint pain to go to work today!! Was diagnosed 4 years ago with Hashimot's but had to quit seeing endo because of insurance change. Have been seen by GP. This past year I have suffered with such joint pain-shoulders, hips and knees and much fatigue and depression. Now have what appears to be carpel tunnel in both hands. Am taking 137 mcg Synthroid and am a busy daycare director that doesn't feel like getting out of bed, let alone working. Can this be my thyroid or all in my mind??explode


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hello from a fellow newbie! I highly doubt it is all in your mind! Although we all have the feeling sometimes that we are losing our marbles. Joint pain, fatigue, and depression (amongst other things) can be part of Hashi's. I believe I have read that carpal tunnel is a greater risk, too. But I'm sure someone will be along shortly with a little more info for you...

Do you have any recent labs you can share (and ranges, please)? This might shed a little light on the situation.

If not, then it might be time to get some new labs drawn -- potentially your medication dose needs to be adjusted. TSH, Free T3, and Free T4 are all good labs to start with.

hugs3


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Hello from a fellow newbie! I highly doubt it is all in your mind! Although we all have the feeling sometimes that we are losing our marbles. Joint pain, fatigue, and depression (amongst other things) can be part of Hashi's. I believe I have read that carpal tunnel is a greater risk, too. But I'm sure someone will be along shortly with a little more info for you...
> 
> Do you have any recent labs you can share (and ranges, please)? This might shed a little light on the situation.
> 
> ...


Yes this.

Although I haven't had time to write it all...some of my thought post-surgery involve a now OMG reaction to what I could have gone through had I not begun getting this thyroid thing sorted out. I was considering both carpal tunnel surgery as well as two knee scopes with lateral releases to ease knee and hip pain.

Still getting the med thing sorted out, but for now CT symptoms are gone and knee/hip pain is minimal on the bad days, not there on good days. So I doubt its in your head.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Me too, I thought I had CP, arthritis in the hips and legs, now not so much. Stairs were an absolute killer. Moving is so much better now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ithurts said:


> Have just found this thread as I am having too much joint pain to go to work today!! Was diagnosed 4 years ago with Hashimot's but had to quit seeing endo because of insurance change. Have been seen by GP. This past year I have suffered with such joint pain-shoulders, hips and knees and much fatigue and depression. Now have what appears to be carpel tunnel in both hands. Am taking 137 mcg Synthroid and am a busy daycare director that doesn't feel like getting out of bed, let alone working. Can this be my thyroid or all in my mind??explode


No; I don't believe it is all in your mind! If your numbers are not just right, you can have fibro-like pain. I did and most of us here have.

I recommend that you get these labs. TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4.

Here is info on the FT3 and FT4.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

You may not be converting your FT4 to FT3 very well. If you do this, please get the ranges as well as the results because different labs use different ranges. Post them here; we have a few who are good at the numbers.

That said, I personally also recommend that you avoid all artificial sweeteners, all pre-packaged and pre-prepared foods which contains all the sodiums(about 26 of them) you do not need in your body most notably MSG and a whole bunch of others. Sodium Chloride is salt. Salt is good. I like Sea Salt. Your body needs that in moderate amounts.

And go on a gluten-free diet. At the outset you may think this is an absurd idea but I am sure others will be along to back me up on this.

And it is not complicated. I find that feeling good is the most important thing in my life so I don't consider the above a sacrifice at all.

Your carpal tunnel is probably from not having enough conversion to FREE T3. I know that was the case w/me. The ganglia get inflamed via peripheral neuropathy. Thyroid disease is metabolic.

Welcome!









Just think about it.


----------

